# What type of fish is this?



## emma (Jun 22, 2011)

I found it in St. Augustine Floriida:hmm:

P.S. I saved it's life! Yes I'm a hero. Lol.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like a Sargassum fish. Camouflaged to blend in with seaweed and is an ambush predator.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## emma (Jun 22, 2011)

do you think it could be a mix between a sargassum fish and puffer fish? Is that even possible?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Your image was a little blurry, so my ID may be off. But no, those species can't interbreed.


----------



## emma (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you! I just wasn't sure 'cause I gogled images of a sorgassum fish and they look a little different.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like a type of Scorpion fish...


----------



## emma (Jun 22, 2011)

hmmm. Scorpion fish? That's interesting. could be. Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like a Frogfish to me.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes your right after looking at the first pic again the roundness of the belly looks more like a Frogfish


----------



## emma (Jun 22, 2011)

Well after looking up Sargassum fish, frog fish, and scorpion fish. It looks just like a sargassum fish except for it's belly. It's belly reminds me of a puffer fish  who knows. lol.


----------

